# classic elite fountain bushing sides



## mywoodshopca (Mar 6, 2009)

Does anyone have the specs on the bushings needed for these kits? 

I have one on the way, but they didnt have the bushings for it so I was going to make up a set before hand.

Thanks!


----------



## woodpro (Mar 7, 2009)

Looks like Baron bushings would work.  I got mine from William Woodwrite in Ontario, a family business.  http://www.penblanks.ca/home.php


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## mywoodshopca (Mar 8, 2009)

Checked with Lillian and she didnt think they were.. Does anyone have the classic elite bushings? I checked on PSI, but not keen on the $21 shipping for a replacement mandrel rod and the one pack of bushings :frown:


----------



## Woodlvr (Mar 9, 2009)

pm sent


----------

